

Attracting a Technical Co-Founder - MicahWedemeyer
http://agileleague.com/2012/11/attracting-a-technical-co-founder/

======
scottmagdalein
I'm considering taking on a technical co-founder for my company, PicDigest.
I've gotten it this far, but for it to become than it is I need someone to
take the majority of the technical burden off myself (since I only started
learning RoR in May).

Thanks for this post. This was timely and helpful for me.

~~~
ludicast
Fuck needing a technical-cofounder.

PicDigest looks very cool, which means that YOU are already a technical
founder.

It's your baby, your burden. Bring in other people as you need them, but looks
like you are good as you are.

Feature request: let people create digests from timestamped private storage
(dropbox, s3 etc.) so people that aren't instagramming/facebooking hipsters
can still use it (maybe something like Zapier would help you).

------
crucialfelix
technical dude here: this is true. I don't need an idea, I don't even need
somebody who can talk to audiences. usually I work with non-technical people
and I rip their idea to bits, iterate it and generate entirely new fields of
opportunity. I am often amazed at how these people completely pass up these
ideas because they think they are the idea people and they are just looking
for a tech-gorilla. we have an inbuilt aversion to people who are just looking
for an implementor. somebody who thinks they have the ideas and they just need
somebody to flesh it out.

I need somebody who is eternally optimistic and understands how to lead us and
care for us as we go through the challenges of meetings and presentations.
somebody who can help keep the team focused. somebody who understands hard
work and what some of the team is going through.

I was just talking with somebody earlier about the tendency for programmers to
be a bit pessimistic. its a good trait because we can see problems and
threats/failures very easily. that's very useful.

also we can see through bullshit very quickly and in a way financing and
business is about Building a Really Good Bullshit.

the positive side to pessimism is mentioned in this classic book:

[http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/06/28/learned-
op...](http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/06/28/learned-optimism-
martin-seligman/)

------
kmack
I am also currently looking for a technical cofounder, solid article

